# Can anyone take a guess please girl or boy?



## Vic B




----------



## Misscalais

I think I see the nub and looks like its pointing down so I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## Vic B

Thank you for looking - I'm new to all this.


----------



## Vic B

here is another pic of my scan if anyone else would be so kind and take a guess please :winkwink:


----------



## georgebaby1

girl


----------



## Knt

Nub looks girl to me. I'm not a tech though, just guessing.


----------



## Vic B

Thank you all for looking :flower:


----------



## americanhoney

Girl nub (straight and paralled with the spine). Ingender.com has lots of confirmed girl nub shots. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Knt

I say girl too! Congrats on baby!!


----------



## AimeeM

:pink:


----------



## Vic B

Wow thank you all I'm so excited - thinking pink x


----------



## Vic B




----------



## Unexpected212

I thought the nub looked quite boyish because it was pointing up a little bit


----------



## Vic B

My gut feeling was a girl, even though I didn't mind either way. I still can't believe it's a boy


----------



## foxiechick1

See I saw the nub and thought girl but your 16 week looks sticky out like a boy but has 3 lines like a girl? But I'm not a sonographer and have no experience at this just saying what i see. When's your 20 week scan? Xx


----------



## Vic B

That is exactly what I thought !! Looks so different to my other little boys at the same gestation. But she was very sure it was a boy - my 20 week scan is the 11th of February, not going to by blue just yet - something's not sitting right with me x


----------



## Vic B

Anybody else think it looks strange or defo a boy? Xx


----------



## Vic B




----------



## Foreign Chick

how far along were you on first pic? 11+? or further? cause I was going to say :blue: then, now @ 16 weeks def. :blue:


----------



## tooth_fairy

I say its a little princess :pink:


----------



## Vic B

It was at 12 weeks my first scan & the second two were both 16+4! The potty shot has a protrusion but still three lines? Can it still be early to see a sex or is it pretty accurate at 16 weeks? X


----------



## Unexpected212

I had my gender scan with my son at 16 weeks and they said boy and he was :)

She had a 100% success rate at the place where I went from 16 weeks plus


----------



## Vic B

Did your little boys bits look like mine?


----------



## Unexpected212

I wish I could find a picture because I can't remember! Can you not call and say you'd like a re scan because you are not confident with the gender given? Or go back in a couple of weeks time?

These places are usually pretty good but they do get it wrong sometimes. Have you googled boy scans?


----------



## Vic B

I have looked at lots of other scans and I think it's definitely leaning more boy than girl, but then I have seen a lot of confirmed girls that are also sticking out with the three lines! She said she was sure it was a boy and this place is like 99% accurate, but as it's only 16 weeks something's not sitting right :shrug:


----------



## Unexpected212

Theres no harm in going back at 20 weeks maybe? If you have the spare cash. Will be worth it for your peace of mind and to save you buying loads of stuff for the wrong gender.


----------



## Vic B

Yeah I do have my next scan in 3 weeks - feels like forever and I wanted to start buying haha! Thanks for you input :) x


----------



## Unexpected212

That's ok I'll be checking for an update. Will be interesting to know if it's right or not. It is so hard to tell at 16 weeks I think. I'm amazed they can tell so early. 

Do you mind which gender you have or do you have your heart set on a girl?


----------



## Vic B

I really don't mind - id love it to be as boy now as I have been told it is one but I'd also love to by some pink! Either way I just want to know lol x


----------



## Vic B

Has anyone else had a potty shot like this with there boy? Or girl? Would appreciate as many inputs as I can get lol. Thanks xx


----------



## DaisyDust

Id say girl by the nub & skull on your first 2 scan pics, but the pity shot is a boy. 

My girl potty shot at 20wks last time was blank, there was nothing there at all, so I donut that could disappear in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Vic B

I hope so, as I bought my first little blue item yesterday - the tech did say she was 99% sure so he has to be a little boy :)

Thank you for looking x


----------

